# Big Stone Opener



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

Anybody on here going to the big stone opener on the SD and MN sides 
idk if it is open yet but we are supposed to get up into the 60 this coming up weekend and hopefulley the ice will be off


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I will be there somewhere. :beer:


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

opener is like the best time to catch some nice big walleyes specially on shore


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

That's why I will be there. :beer:


----------

